# Help! Fudges are sugary and keeps boiling over



## exqfinecandy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi,
i have a candy business and we make over 75 different flavors of fudge. SOMETIMES, only sometimes, my fudge bases will start boiling over. When we use a mixer the boiling over problem gets worse. Also lately we have noticed that our fudges are coming out a little sugary. We do not know if it is because we scrape the pitcher too much or not enough. We do know the sugaring isnt because the fudge is getting to hot. It is not that kind of sugaring... it's more like some of the sugar crystals dont want to dissolve but the majority of the fudge is smooth. 

Both of these problems are fairly new... so guess my questions are 1. How do I keep my fudge bases from overflowing? 2. Should I add lecithin or cream of tartar to my fudge base to help dissolve the sugar? if so, how much? Each batch of fudge makes 3 pounds.

some notes...
we are basically using the kraft fantastic fudge recipe
we use real butter, sugar and evaporated milk as our initial base
we are cooking in the microwave but mixing every 2.5 minutes
we use frozen butter and the overflow problem doesnt happen as often but still happens
we live in Oklahoma now where the humidity is crazy during the summer

Thanks!


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you using a thermometer? Also, sugar is a crysal and it breaks down at a specific temperature. I don't make fudge, but when i make caremel, if you allow sugar crystals that form on the sides of your pan to fall into the desolved but not completely broken down syrup, it's ruined! I don't have my copy of "On Food And Cooking" by Harold Mcgee in front of me, but if you read through the chapters on sugar and chocolate he explains it best. That book made my custards perfect, my chocolate shiny and all my braised meats pink and tender in the middle- if you don't have it get. -it's explains all the things you already know from experience, scientificly. And will answer just about any food question you could dream up.
-cheers


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Any time i make fudge, or our Scottish equivalent Tablet i use a pastry brush dipped in cold water to moisten the side of the pan as it cooks. This stops the crystalised sugar from falling back into the mix and elliminates the sugary result.
Works for me!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Humdity can have a big effect on fudge for reasons I don't (not being a scientist) understand. If you always use the same ingredients and this is an intermittant problem, it might be an occasional equipment fluke. If you are using a candy kettle, I would wonder about the thermostat. Does it happen one day and then not for, say, six days; or is it bad for six days and then fine for awhile? Do you always use the same brand of sugar and is it cane sugar? Cane and beet sugar are not created equal and beet sugar is not generally used for candy making. I used to have problems with sugary fudge until I realized the pan I was using retained heat too long and when I would mix in marshmallow creme, chips and nuts, it would keep cooking and turn sugary. Now I put all that sruff in a bowl and then mix in the cooked part. Problem solved. (I was making essentially the same fudge you are.)


----------



## oneryscott (Jul 1, 2008)

This is a little late to help for your situation, but, I would like to post a few things for other readers who may come along after.

Humidity effects candy making. Period. Do a search on the net for scientific explanation.

I come from a professional confectionary family, who started their business during the depression. They did quite well. The generations of us that have followed them, try our best to master the fudge recipes that made them money. One grain of sugar will cause a chain reaction in your syrup, so keep the sides washed down. 

Using a microwave is not something I would do to make the best fudge I could. I think it doesn't create the true kind of fudge people fight over. We have a fudge that calls for a peach brandy, has fruit bits and cherries in it, to die for! I used to make the chocolate fudge for a chocolate store in La Jolla, CA. I hand kneaded the fudge, a forgotten step now, and the difference it made was that I could wholesale my fudge to the owner for twice the price. Very sensuous looking and unbelievably smooth and delicious. 

Watch your temperatures. It is science and you must be exact.

If you want any of our formulas, I will email you, or anyone, the fudge recpes. Make money with them. We did.


----------



## patsutton (Jun 27, 2012)

OneryScott, I would love your recipes, I have a fudge business and am always looking for new fudge recipes


----------



## cjm1 (May 5, 2012)

OneryScott  I would also love to have your recipes I have a cafe, and would love to have a go at fudgemaking


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

also a little late to be replying.. BUTTER

Different brands of butter have a different water content and will affect chocolates, candies, cookies, etc. Find a brand that works. Also, always use at room temperature particularly in the humid environments. The 'sweat' from cold butter will cause a lot of items to break


----------

